# How much kibble for an 8 week old toy poodle



## poodlecrazy#1

What food are you feeding? It would depend on the food you are feeding. I feed a high quality high protein food and my full grown toys get 1/4 cup a day. With a toy puppy you want to either free feed the day's worth of food or give multiple small meals through out the day to avoid hypoglycemia. Also keep nutrical and Karo syrup on hand just incase.


----------



## lsm52

I asked the breeder what she was feeding and she said Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food so I ordered that today from chewy.com


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Well the instructions from TOTW website recommend 1-1 1/3 cups a day for a 6-12 week old puppy. That seems like a lot of food to me. They state that every cup of this food has 364 kcals per cup. The caloric need for a puppy less than 4 months and weighing 1-2 lbs is 115-194. I would talk to your vet and see what amount he/she recommends you feed. I definitely would not start out feeding him 1-1 1/3 cup. I would start at maybe 3/4 cup if not a slight bit more then go from there.


----------



## fjm

I would ask the breeder, or free feed - remember that puppies have hungry days and not so hungry days as they go through growth spurts so don't be surprised if the amount he eats varies from time to time.


----------



## hkb

I went with the free feed option with Smudge, which works great as he is the only dog. But did lead to some interesting lessons when we visited with friends who had dogs, and food was put out, Smudge wandered off after a bite or two to see what else was happening, and looked shocked when he turned around and my friends spoodle was just finishing Smudge's dinner! Now when we go visit them, Smudge will clean his bowl like the other dogs. He still just eats when he feels like it at home.


----------



## lsm52

Baxter is 17 weeks old. I've been putting out about 2/3 cup per day and he grazes throughout the day. By nighttime the food is gone. He's doing well on this regime


----------

